# Roi Marphille hits 1,001



## Laia

*Via Ausetana reached Km.1,001 !!!*

Ai Roi… 

I tu que et queixaves de fer-ne 31, i ara resulta que en fas… *1000*!!

Gràcies per tantes bones estones davant l’ordinador!!

Moltes felicitats i ves fent caminet… per cert, com es diu la teva via? Via Ausetana?  (potser era un acudit previsible?). Per la meva part, la Via Laietana ja comença a tenir cara i ulls… mira que maca que m’està quedant, mola, oi? Ja m’ensenyaràs una foto de la teva via, eh?



Un petonàs,
Laia


----------



## cirrus

Moltes felicitats Roi!


----------



## Mei

*VALGA'M DÉU DELS DESEMPARATS!*
*EN ROI N'HA FET UN GRAPAT*
*I JO NO ME N'HE ENTERAT!*

*SORT EN TINC D'ARRIBAR A LA FESTA*
*I NO PARAR DE FER GRESCA!*

*MOLTES GRÀCIES PER AJUDAR-NOS! *

*MOLTES FELICITATS JOVE!!!!*




Mei​


----------



## Vanda

Roi,
você está ficando muito pesado.... Uma tonelada? 
Obrigada pela ajuda!​


----------



## Fernando

Moltes graciès, Roi.


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡ENHORABUENA!!!!  

Alundra.


----------



## la reine victoria

Congratulations x 1 0 0 0
to
le Roi
from
la Reine

* * * * * * * * * * *  *

​
I saw you busily working recently and managed to get a photo.  



Best wishes,

LRV​


----------



## belén

*

En Roi ja n'ha fet mil
i encara n'hi queden molts
farem un soperí
i ho celebrarem tots
menjarem enseimades
i ametles torrades
escoltarem a n'antònia 
i mirarem fotos d'estonia
jugarem a truc
i beurem suc.


**Moltes felicitats d'un anec que segur segur no es guanyarà mai la vida fent poemes...

Gràcies per tot el que ens ensenyes.

Be*​*
*​


----------



## nichec

So, everytime when I see your name or your posts, it means I'm going to read a lot of Spanish or whatever language it is that I don't understand (like now, in this thread!), it's very frustrating you know, being able to use already more than three languages, and one day find yourself stare at a bunch of words, wondering: What did I do wrong to deserve this punishment? 

We just celebrate your birthday not long ago, right? But still, nothing can stop me from rushing to give the king my best regards and congratulations even if I'm the only one who use English here


----------



## América

Muchas Felicidades Roi.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*¡Vaya! el buen tio Roi*
*cumple sus 1000 ayudas **y con mucho exito,*
*gracias por cada una de ellas.*
*(Uff, qué bueno que he llegado a tiempo a tu celebración )*
*Es un gusto, siempre, leerte.*​ 

*Tigger*​


----------



## cuchuflete

Moltes gràcies Roi

 
It's always a pleasure to share a thread with you!

Un abrazo,
Cuchu
​


----------



## Papalote

Coudonc! C`est au boutte tes 1001!

Pis, c'est jamais platte avec toé! 

Merci encore!

Papalote​


----------



## geve

*Congratulations Roi Marphille, Joyeux postiversaire !*


----------



## Roi Marphille

First of all, I’d like to focus my attention to Mike, the guy who started all this, thanks for giving us the opportunity to meet all these people from many places in the world!
Thanks to all of you to share your knowledge and thoughs!
It is great to be a little something in this project. 
Good luck!



Laia, 
Merci patufa! La meva via es diu Marphiliana suposo…mmm…travessa la Laietana…al quilòmetre 

Cirrus, 
Thanks my friend! Hey, you gotta a good accent!

Mei, 
Marieta!, gràcies per unir-te a la festa! 

Vanda, 
Muito obrigado a vòce! Vou a tentar de practicar mais a tua lingua!

Fernando, 
Gracias compañero! Ahora hace días que no coincidimos mucho. A ver…

Alundra, 
Gracias compañera! Dentro de poco ya llegarás a los dos mil. Uf.

LRV, 
My dearest wife! Thanks for the Royal greetings…reg. my job…hope you can keep a secret

Belén!
Gràcies!!! M’he emocionat molt! De veres! Estic molt content des teu poema. Se’m han negat ses ulls! Però en comptes de beure suc…què et sembla un vinet? 

Nichec,
Ni hao my friend! Thanks for your…cheering up words..? je je je I can translate all you want by PM. Cheers

América, 
Gracias compañera!

Tigger, 
Me has hecho sonrojar! Gracias compañero!

Maestro Cuchuflete, 
I’m flattered for your words

Papalote
Mon ami. I don’t have a clue about  you said but it sound smooth, cool. Merci!

Geve, 
Merci beaucoup! 

a Mediterranean hug to all of you and others!
Uncle Roi


----------



## GenJen54

Felicidades, Roi!  In honor of your one-thousand and first post, I shall command the Spanish Royal band to play in your honor!  A thousand-post salute to Roi - long may he post.


----------



## Laia

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> Laia,
> Merci patufa! La meva via es diu Marphiliana suposo…mmm…travessa la Laietana…al quilòmetre


 
Ok  
Ho deia per allò de...

*ausetà -ana* 


HIST *1 *_adj_ Relatiu o pertanyent als ausetans. 

*2 *_m_ i _f_ Individu d'un poble indígena preromà de Catalunya que tenia com a centre la comarca d'Osona i com a ciutat principal Ausa (Vic).



Però la patufa accepta el canvi de nom de via del seu propietari...  Només faltaria! "La Via pa' los que se la curran"


----------



## VenusEnvy

1,000 only? Tienes la persona de alguien que tenga un million de posts!  Sigue asi, chico! Eres un encanto!


----------



## Roi Marphille

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> 1,000 only? Tienes la persona de alguien que tenga un million de posts!  Sigue asi, chico! Eres un encanto!


wow! gracias!!! por cierto, no tengo novia! ¿increíble verdad?


----------



## Roi Marphille

GenJen54 said:
			
		

> Felicidades, Roi!  In honor of your one-thousand and first post, I shall command the Spanish Royal band to play in your honor!  A thousand-post salute to Roi - long may he post.


Thanks! wow that's such an honour...I'll try to be slower to reach the 2K, I'll let the guys rest for a while.
greetings


----------



## diegodbs

Felicidades Roi, que no me había dado cuenta.
Menos mal que se me ha ocurrido ver las páginas de Congrats. Intento no olvidarme de las personas que conozco.
Para el próximo aniversario estaré más atento, te lo aseguro.
Felicidades de nuevo.


----------



## Anna Più

Que…
he fet tard a la festa?
*PER MILS MIL ROI MARPHILLE !*

I mil gràcies per 
aquestes _mils de nuances_
que comparteixes amb nosaltres!
A+
 ​ 

​


----------



## Samaruc

Ei, he vist aquest fil de casualitat...

Moltes gràcies per les teues aportacions company.

Força i cap als 10.000!


----------



## Roi Marphille

Muchas gracias compañero Diego! el próximo aniversario lo veo muuuy lejos, espero seguir aprendiendo de todos xino-xano. 

moltes gràcies amiga osonenca Anna Più!
no, no has fet tard a la festa, queda un trosset de pastís.

Gràcies mestre Samaruc. Uf, els 10,000 ho veig difícil, xino-xano i bona lletra.


----------



## Outsider

_Muitos parabéns, Roi.
​_


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy postiversary, Roi.*


----------



## Roi Marphille

muito obrigado, gracias, gràcies ,thanks! a tudos, a todos, a tothom, to everybody!


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

Enhorabuena Roi!


----------



## América

*MUCHAS FELICIDADES ROI Y MUCHAS GRACIAS POR LA AYUDA QUE ME PRESTASTE.*


----------



## ampurdan

Moltes felicitats, Roi! I perdona per haver trigat tant!


----------



## Roi Marphille

Moltes gràcies de 9 a tots!
Muchas gracias de nuevo a tod@s!

una abraçada
un abrazo

Roi


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

I'm so late that by now I should go stand in line to be first to congratulate you on your 2,000th post!

with best wishes 
and thanks for many informative and entertaining posts,
Chaska


----------

